# Post your desktop !



## toast (Oct 31, 2003)

I've just installed Panther, which was an occasion for me to improve my desktop's appearance. Here it is ! Feel free to post your Panther (or simply OSX) desktop !


----------



## toast (Oct 31, 2003)

Details:

Picture - Guggenheim Fund., NYC.
Icons - G5 system icons, Icon Factory.
Dock apps - Mostly Apple stuff, then Transmit, BBEdit, Photoshop, Toast, Word.
Folders in my Dock - Sites folder, Studies (Sciences Po) folder, Favorites folder (contains aliases to Quark, Mozilla etc).


----------



## mfsri (Oct 31, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> I've just installed Panther, which was an occasion for me to improve my desktop's appearance. Here it is ! Feel free to post your Panther (or simply OSX) desktop !



Nothing special here, just a simple and clean desktop. Wallpaper from nationalgeographic.com, most Apple apps in dock with Photoshop Elements, Macromedia Contribute and Send to Palm Handheld app. With Custom icons from xicons.com


----------



## gwynarion (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's my latest one from work, after installing Panther.

http://www.halley-peabody.com/ljgwynn/20031028_a_work.jpg
http://www.halley-peabody.com/ljgwynn/20031028_b_work.jpg
(URL provided because the file size is too big to attach here...)

The background is something I created utilizing a piece of 3D art I found on the web.  The icons are mostly from the Snow.E 2 set from http://www.rad-e8.com/ with a few others being from other sets.  The items in the dock are (from left to right):

Finder | System Preferences | DragThing | Extensis Suitcase | Safari | Entourage | Mail | BBEdit | Xjournal | Terminal | Photoshop | Pixadex | ~/ | Utilities | Sites | Trash

The tabs on the right side of the screen are DragThing.


----------



## toast (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn nice, Aaron !


----------



## cockneygeezer (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok Guys,

Only received my Panther yesterday, so here is a screenshot. I hate the brush metal finder, so I got rid of it with an application called "Whiteout". Can be found on VersionTracker.

The Desktop picture is a piece of art from the website: www.designchapel.com

Applications in the dock are too many to mention, but they are all the graphic/video apps on the market.

The search menu extra at the top is called iSeek, again from VersionTracker.

Waiting for WinXP theme update from Max


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 31, 2003)

Yay....here it is.

10.3 Screenshot 1 

10.3 Screenshot 2 


weeeeeeeee


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, still on 7b74, but I think I may add my shot as well.
Simple but somehow comfortable


----------



## ocelot (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's mine - I can't get the file to post??? Anywho, it's the die of the PPC 970 - available, along with lots of other interesting shots (some of which include apples, literally), from IBM's website here:

http://www-3.ibm.com/chips/photolibrary/photo10.nsf/WebViewNumber/38645A2090C81CC887256D4E0068034B

and here:

http://www-3.ibm.com/chips/photolibrary/photo10.nsf/WebViewNumber?OpenView&Start=1&Count=5&Press

and here:

http://www-3.ibm.com/chips/photolibrary/photo10.nsf/home?ReadForm


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 31, 2003)

reduce the screenshot to 800x600 pixels (or so) and save as jpeg (at 87%). I think 100kb is the limit


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's mine! - Resized from 1280*1024 to 800*640! Panther with a few custom icons, but nothing 2 shout home about!

 






Hope IMG embedding @ that small resolution isn't a problem?!


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 31, 2003)

What prog are you guys using to change the system icons?  Just curious what the best is, particularly for Panther...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 31, 2003)

If you 'Get Info' on any app/doc/ ANYTHING, u can actually select the icon in the 'Get Info' window. From there, u simply copy an icon from a 'Get Info' Window into the target 'Get Info' window. It's really nice and simple. This works for most apps... Some system-wide icons like Finder and trash i think require 'Candybar' or something alike to that!


----------



## Ifrit (Nov 1, 2003)

Nothing much has changed on my desktop with self made wallp... errr... background image. On the right are some projects I am currently working on (various image files), my ipod showing its modified icon is currently mounted. On the button right I put some folders in dock wich contain various aliases to my 'not so needed applications'. So if I ctrl+click on one of these a menu with these aliases pops up.  

Otherwise you see the the apps in the dock I use mostly: 
Start button for Virtual PC which is handy  (I still need WinXP for maintenance work on other computer)
Apples X11 prog for The Gimp, Word, Exel, Powerpoint, Safari, Mail (I manage all my contacts on my trusty white G3 700MHz ibook), Keynote (with another icon I didn't like the pedestal), photoshop, corel photopaint, preview, itunes, quicktime pro.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 1, 2003)

well done, Ifrit


----------



## Ifrit (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks, Zammy-Sam. Honestly I envy some of your "custom desktop items", but its faster for me to restore the system after it is messed up (which rarely happens in OSX) to its "former glory".
I still have to find a HD icon which features a panther (the big cat).


----------



## Veljo (Nov 2, 2003)

My copy of Panther should be coming this Wednesday, so I'll post as soon as it's installed! So excited!


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2003)

w00t


----------



## Gambit (Nov 2, 2003)

Jason: wholy Cow! You've got 7 hardrives? That's what I thought at first glance  
But...what have you done? Partition? Into 7 parts?!? 

*Gambit's lost...needs a map!*

/G


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2003)

had to edit some things. the 'frames' are part of the desktop picture, of course.


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 2, 2003)

Amazing stuff you all have! On the other hand, I'm still waiting for Panther!  I'm still using Jaguar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2003)

fryke, you using some special tool or did you just edit your wallpaper so you got those three frames? Looks really nice!


----------



## lilbandit (Nov 2, 2003)

here's my desktop, I'm a big fan of comedy series "Father Ted," the Americans among us might not have heard of it but if anybody has any icons based on the series I'd appreciate some info!!


----------



## fryke (Nov 2, 2003)

Zammy-Sam: I've only created the frames in Illustrator, copied them to Photoshop and applied some effects.


----------



## gwynarion (Nov 3, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> Damn nice, Aaron !


Thanks.


----------



## gwynarion (Nov 3, 2003)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> What prog are you guys using to change the system icons?  Just curious what the best is, particularly for Panther...


CandyBar is the best way to go, no doubt: http://www.iconfactory.com/


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 3, 2003)

Fryke, thats got me thinking. Wouldn't be nice to have 'drawers' that sprung out like that, for desktop elements. Personally i hate having ANYTHING on my desktop really, and this would be an ideal solution for me. I know you could use finder windows, with their auto 'move back on screen' behavior, but after seeing your screenshot, i'd prefer it to look like that!  

Is anything like this available? Personally i hate those apps that kill my dock and give me drawers (LOL @ that statement sounds 'messed' up  ). I prefer the organic (if you can call it that) of Exposé, the Dock and other QE based features...


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice desktops, people.

Mine's quite boring, really.  And messy.  And not my iMac's desktop but the desktop of the G3, which 3 people share.


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2003)

neyo: you're right. i'd like that, too. of course my desktop picture was created because there actually _isn't_ a nice solution for such drawers. - not one looking like my drawers, anyway...

for now, i'll have to stick to my 'emulated' drawers. ;-)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 4, 2003)

arden, I thought this is a panther_post_your_desktop_thread?!  Or did you just customize your panther like this?


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Panther, OS 9, what's the difference?


----------



## Trip (Nov 5, 2003)

Resized for your enjoyment.


----------



## toast (Nov 5, 2003)

You've got mail, Trip


----------



## Trip (Nov 5, 2003)

Yea, I've been getting that a lot lately.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

Is that screen just really small?  Or are your icons and dock big?  Whats the resoluion on your iBook trip?
http://kao.sytes.net/img/desktop/buildings-in-hong-kong.jpg


----------



## Trip (Nov 5, 2003)

My resolution is 800x600 (the largest the clamshell iBooks can get), and yes the icons are large.

I used to keep the icons really small to make the resolution look larger, but I think I like them big now.


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

Very nice, K!  What city is that?


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah trip you got me all claustrophobic!  I've been using a 1280x1040 or something resolution on the shitty pc I have to use in tech class, and it's huge.  Halo is a fun game too!  Last year we had the battlefield 1942 demo's installed on out machines, and I would have to say that that game was better then halo.  But really, I should be doing work there. 
And arden - the picture is from somewhere in maylasia I think, I downloaded it off some web site.  I love it.


----------



## Trip (Nov 5, 2003)

Arden: Hong-Kong. Get it from SpyMac: http://www.spymac.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=38349&papass=&sort=1&thecat=998


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

Geez - For some reason it's labeled maylasia in my folder.  I gotta fix that - and while I'm at it here are my other desktop pictures.  I have them set to rotate on the half hour.
http://kao.sytes.net/img/desktop/


----------



## Jason (Nov 5, 2003)

Gambit said:
			
		

> Jason: wholy Cow! You've got 7 hardrives? That's what I thought at first glance
> But...what have you done? Partition? Into 7 parts?!?
> 
> *Gambit's lost...needs a map!*
> ...



two hard drives, a 40gb and a 60gb

i need partitions, they keep me sane


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 5, 2003)

Screenshot 1






Screenshot 2


----------



## Ifrit (Nov 6, 2003)

Hm, "virtual" desktop drawers. Somehow my twisted personality  tends to miss the "old" OSX pine stripes. After visiting machall.com and finishing the resulting crude copy and paste job in Photshop, I finally brought 'em back to the desktop.

IMHO its a nice way to implement the "Ren" pic into the OSX desktop. (Without borders or sourounding elements it didn't fit so nicely into the bright atmosphere of stripeless aqua).


----------



## Trip (Nov 6, 2003)

Seems like everybody's got AirPort these days.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 6, 2003)

indeed, it seems they do.


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 7, 2003)

Had to post my desktop...

http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/panther.jpg

Color is a bit washed out due to compression, but she still looks good.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 7, 2003)

Cleveland?  I like it...  I bet she could play for the indians - she's ripped.  And geez, you graphic designers sure keep a lot of partitions...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 7, 2003)

Boring one.. I need something more yellow.


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 8, 2003)

CLEVELAND! My home town. 3 hard drives, 5 partition, it makes work a bit easier. Vida Guerra can be on my team any day, so i had to place that Indians logo on her cap. One of those desktops that was fun to create.


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 8, 2003)

Urbansory? Can I have your, ahem, desktop pic via email or something full resolution, colors, etc?  And no, I'm not talking about the blue-ish one! 

Rating for that... desktop: Pure ::love:: ! Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 8, 2003)

It's available to all... 

http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Vida_special_Ed.jpg


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 9, 2003)

The Devil inside... The Devil inside... Every single one of us... The Devil inside... 

Mega THANKS Urbansory!


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

More yellow, you say?  Send me the picture and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 9, 2003)

That's mine now.

Get it from galleries.


----------



## j79 (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## themacko (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm still in Jaguar (I know, I feel like such a LOSER!!!) but here's my current desktop.  Nothing too notable.


----------



## toast (Nov 10, 2003)

j79, I've got the Guggenheim too on my desktop ! Nice !


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm still in OS *9*, and I don't feel like a loser, just under-sponsored.

Your picture also makes me feel dizzy for some reason, which hardly ever happens.  Weird...


----------



## AfterShock6783 (Nov 11, 2003)

ee below for System Specs.  Panther 10.3.1   System Themed with ThemeChanger  using the SS Power Metal Swizstyle Theme.  adn Yes, that's me in the iChat video window...  :-D


----------



## AfterShock6783 (Nov 11, 2003)

ee below for System Specs.  Panther 10.3.1   System Themed with ThemeChanger  using the SS Power Metal Swizstyle Theme.  adn Yes, that's me in the iChat video window...  :-D


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Whoops, double post.

I like your desktop background.  I've seen it before, and at the time I thought it was cool, and I still do.


----------



## Veljo (Nov 12, 2003)

Here's mine.


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow, who is that? I seen her somewhere, can't recall the name. A very beautiful woman.


----------



## Veljo (Nov 12, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> Wow, who is that? I seen her somewhere, can't recall the name. A very beautiful woman.


Gabrielle Richens. If you want my wallpaper I've uploaded it for whoever wants it. You can find it at:
http://www.stjosephs.woll.catholic.edu.au/home/joomnoon/movies/gabrielle_richens.html

I just found it this morning. I like it too


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 12, 2003)

Well I just found my next desktop creation model, now i need images.


----------



## Captain Ag (Nov 12, 2003)

Well mine is pretty disappointing compared to some of the nice stuff here. I'll have to get hold of that Pink Panther icon.

Anyway....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow, wonderful background, Captain Ag!
You got it at a res higher than 1024x786? 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Orbit (Nov 13, 2003)

Here is mine:

http://www.penguinn.com/orbit/private/desktop.gif


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice one Monk


----------



## Veljo (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice background Monk.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

wise_monk == androo!!??
whoa!


----------



## senne (Nov 13, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> Resized for your enjoyment.



hey trip, where did you get that white Apple Logo (harddrive)? I really like that one!


----------



## mfsri (Nov 13, 2003)

Here is my desktop from my new G4 iBook...


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

nice picture -- and boy -- some people just like to put their dock in the weirdest places!  I liked mine on the right side of the screen for awhile, but it's just so weird... I can't figure out why I ever did.  the dock looks so much better centered on the bottom.  I can't imagine having my dock in a corner!


----------



## mfsri (Nov 13, 2003)

mr. K said:
			
		

> nice picture -- and boy -- some people just like to put their dock in the weirdest places!  I liked mine on the right side of the screen for awhile, but it's just so weird... I can't figure out why I ever did.  the dock looks so much better centered on the bottom.  I can't imagine having my dock in a corner!




Funny, I could not stand the dock on the bottom. I prefer it on the left side. When I setup my fathers powerbook for him I put the dock on the left for him. He has yet to change it. 


As for the picture, you can find it here:
http://www.unc.edu/~haraszti/gallerynewL.html


----------



## Captain Ag (Nov 13, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Wow, wonderful background, Captain Ag!
> You got it at a res higher than 1024x786?
> 
> And welcome to the forum!



Cheers.

Sorry I haven' got it in a larger sizet. It's actually one of the latest Longhorn desktops - called "Cool Summer" - it about as close to Windows as I'll ever get. I've hunted around but I can't find where I got it from.


----------



## Isando (Nov 14, 2003)

I like a pretty clean desktop. I try to avoid backgrounds that are too busy. I made this one. Pretty unexciting, but clean and uncluttered.

http://homepage.mac.com/isando/screenshot.jpg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm Longhorn... the background just lost around 60% of its previous attraction.


----------



## Captain Ag (Nov 14, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hmmm Longhorn... the background just lost around 60% of its previous attraction.



Oh come on, a couple of their backgrounds are all right. That's about it though.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 14, 2003)

mr. K said:
			
		

> wise_monk == androo!!??
> whoa!



Im not androo why do u say that? im mates with him tho talk to him often on ichat


----------



## mr. k (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, you used his server and your desktop was eerily similar.. I guess I just have to take your work for it though.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah he gave me some space since my free server had no php  and i did send him my secktop pic he mite of modifyed it a bit  
honestly im mot androo  just see when i signed up androo wouldint be posting from 2 account for like 13 mnths or from whenever i signed up


----------



## jettyboy (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's mine this week...JB
http://www.macosx.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

Nice! *drool*


----------



## ocelot (Nov 22, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> I've just installed Panther, which was an occasion for me to improve my desktop's appearance. Here it is ! Feel free to post your Panther (or simply OSX) desktop !



Here's my latest - it's in line with the Apple cat theme.... hopefully Apple will use "tiger" before the species is extinct. The image is from National Geographic's site - they have a huge collection of their most famous shots for free download - the best place for cool desktops IMHO - john.

ftp://public:public@68.57.21.41


----------



## Trip (Nov 25, 2003)

I finally got a desktop setup that I REALLY like...so I thought I'd post it here for your enjoyment also. 

http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/desktops/03November.jpg


----------



## Captain Ag (Nov 25, 2003)

My old pic was monstrously large.

This is better.


----------



## haley (Nov 27, 2003)

just a little background of my own i made while procrastinating for a paper...

I'm giving up on themes. I'd just rather keep my computer nice and clean (i'm not using custom icons anymore either) because if I do custom stuff, I'm always changing it and it's never "perfect." I guess I'm a little OCD sometimes... Plus, Shapeshifter wasn't working for me when I demoed it, and some of my new favorite themes are Shapeshifter exclusive. Oh well, you can't win 'em all...

----

hmm the new way of attachign things is confusing me. oh well, i'll make a new one now that i redownloaded shapeshifter and it works.


----------



## pjmonk (Nov 27, 2003)

Here is my desktop.


----------



## haley (Dec 1, 2003)

i hope I attached this correctly...


----------



## eric halfabee (Dec 1, 2003)

Here's my National Geographic pic of the day. Reminds me of home, well almost.


----------



## gwynarion (Dec 2, 2003)

jettyboy said:
			
		

> Here's mine this week...JB
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif


Where did you get the picture, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2003)

Eric, how did you edit your program-bar up there? I mean: including your volumes and Google-field.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is mine:


----------



## eric halfabee (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Zammy-Sam

Its a third-party thing (freeware/donationware) called 'Another Launcher'. Look for it on versiontracker.com. You can set it to be either on the menu bar on as a pop-out dock from the side of your desktop.

eric


----------



## MnM (Dec 2, 2003)

Ifrit, that background owns dude.  Mind sending me it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 3, 2003)

eric halfabee said:
			
		

> Hi Zammy-Sam
> 
> Its a third-party thing (freeware/donationware) called 'Another Launcher'. Look for it on versiontracker.com. You can set it to be either on the menu bar on as a pop-out dock from the side of your desktop.
> 
> eric



Tnx Eric! ::love::


----------



## senne (Dec 3, 2003)

haley said:
			
		

> i hope I attached this correctly...



hey, were did you get that iTunes bar at the bottom of your screen?


----------



## wapstar (Dec 3, 2003)

This is a work in progress every few days i tweak it a bit


----------



## satoshi (Dec 3, 2003)

new mac user....only touch mac 4 2 months....^^.....still learning....
still using jaguar.....but panther is coming up.....i ll be arrive in couple days....


----------



## haley (Dec 3, 2003)

senne said:
			
		

> hey, were did you get that iTunes bar at the bottom of your screen?



www.konfabulator.com

for Konfabulator (in case you didn't know, it's an app that allows you to have "widgets", mini apps that do various things)

iTunes Bar is the Widget. I customized it a bit too because the Song Title was at the end of the bar instead of the beginning. Email or PM me if you want that change.


Oh and Eric, thanks for the link.... i'm lovin Another Launcher! And best of all, it's freeware.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

haley said:
			
		

> Oh and Eric, thanks for the link.... i'm lovin Another Launcher! And best of all, it's freeware.



I had to close it. It was messing a lot with Launchbar...


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

Satoshi, that's cool!  I like the hard drive icon as well. 

I guess I'll have to get my iMac's desktops up here at some point... it's not going to happen with OS X until I get Panther, though.  Hopefully that happens tomorrow (or, technically, later today).


----------



## haley (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll keep that in mind...


(not to use LaunchBar, that is) 



but wow, I just found out today that it has a little iTunes info that comes up when you control iTunes with the hotkeys! I can't believe this app is free :-D


----------



## Anim8r (Dec 4, 2003)

Took me awhile to post this... but:
http://www.sesdesign.com/images/desktop.jpg
Some shots of my kids, Konfabulator, Dragthing, etc.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 5, 2003)

Beautiful kids and nice desktop, Anim8r!


----------



## Anim8r (Dec 5, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Beautiful kids and nice desktop, Anim8r!



Thanks ZS. It is actually a real pain in the butt to arrange stuff on 2 big monitors.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2003)

metallic fur on my desk 

.. get the brushed metal fur from here.


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry Gia... but this one is... ugly ! Where is your style ?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2003)

.. it looks ugly in smaller than original size, and saved with not 100 % quality. and because my desktop has a bunch of crap there. i just felt like metallic fur yesterday, i probably change it by monday anyway. but i feel gray.


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2003)

get some sun Gia !


----------



## eatwasabi (Dec 5, 2003)

here's mine


----------



## Veljo (Dec 6, 2003)

eatwasabi said:
			
		

> here's mine


Hey eatwasabi,
Could you email your desktop pic to veljo_nutty@hotmail.com? I like it


----------



## cockneygeezer (Dec 6, 2003)

Anim8r said:
			
		

> Took me awhile to post this... but:
> http://www.sesdesign.com/images/desktop.jpg
> Some shots of my kids, Konfabulator, Dragthing, etc.



Dude, the "Pop-Up Tab Windows" that you have at the bottom of Screen 1, can you tell me what application that is?

It's not Dragthing by anychance? I would like to make sure...

Thanks for your time


----------



## Anim8r (Dec 6, 2003)

cockneygeezer said:
			
		

> Dude, the "Pop-Up Tab Windows" that you have at the bottom of Screen 1, can you tell me what application that is?
> 
> It's not Dragthing by anychance? I would like to make sure...
> 
> Thanks for your time



Yup, it is Dragthing.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, here's my boring plain desktop (although I really like the picture).


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2003)

still metal.


----------



## lucasraggers (Dec 6, 2003)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~lucasrag/pics/desktop.jpg


----------



## eatwasabi (Dec 7, 2003)

My latest creation 

Skin from: Swizcore Studio
Wallpaper courtesy of jawshoouh (of hardwaregeeks.com msgboard)
Icons from: xicons.com
dock mods: Appication Enhancer









I love finding nemo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2003)

wonderful background eatwasabi.
Wasn't able to find it. Do you have it at >1280x768?


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 8, 2003)

That is one slick desktop wasabi! I normally go for minimalist desktops but yours looks great. Bright and colourful, perfect for a Monday morning to cheer me up!


----------



## haley (Dec 8, 2003)

wow, eatwasabi, that's awesome. nemo is the best.


----------



## eatwasabi (Dec 8, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> wonderful background eatwasabi.
> Wasn't able to find it. Do you have it at >1280x768?



I have one at 1280x1024
http://vnetcomputer.com/vn/eatwasabi/finding_nemo_1280.jpg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2003)

tnx! ::love::


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 22, 2003)

I needed to create something after my battle with the holiday shoppers this weekend, I guess it relaxed my nerves, being creative always does. This is Mya, my Winter Hotness.

http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Mya_winter.jpg


----------



## whitesaint (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry i didnt get to read through the whole thread but heres my screenshot(s):

http://67.8.114.172/screenshot.jpg
http://67.8.114.172/screenshotx.jpg


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> I needed to create something after my battle with the holiday shoppers this weekend, I guess it relaxed my nerves, being creative always does. This is Mya, my Winter Hotness.
> 
> http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Mya_winter.jpg


 Wowzers!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 23, 2003)

Why can't I delete my own post?


----------



## Arden (Dec 23, 2003)

Sogni said:
			
		

> Why can't I delete my own post?


 The admins disabled that some time ago to prevent abuse, like deleting the first post of a thread to delete the entire thread, deleting posts so the threads dont make sense, etc.


----------



## spiget (Dec 23, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> I needed to create something after my battle with the holiday shoppers this weekend, I guess it relaxed my nerves, being creative always does. This is Mya, my Winter Hotness.
> 
> http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Mya_winter.jpg



Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is the Mya Background at 1280x854 for my new Powerbook!


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't consider this desktop to be complete, still a few minor tweaks here and there, but here ya go...

http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Mya_1.jpg

Happy Holidays...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 23, 2003)

My X-mas desk.


----------



## spiget (Dec 23, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> I don't consider this desktop to be complete, still a few minor tweaks here and there, but here ya go...
> 
> http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Mya_1.jpg
> 
> Happy Holidays...



Thanks Santa!  Even my wife likes this one!


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 23, 2003)

Urbansory rulez! ::love::

Urbansory is ULTRA cool just because he loves his mother! 

Long live the amazing mothers of this world... 

Keep it up Urbansory


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 23, 2003)

my desktop...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow - lilbandit you have your system in Irish? I see máirt .. must be tueday? Can you get all hte system in Irish?


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 23, 2003)

Unfortunately not, it's limited to days, date and a few other things. But, there is support for Irish language characters, so I can write to friends in Irish. It's particularly useful in Irish schools. Children can use the language to write letters, essays and even send e-mail. Macs offer great support for Irish language, its one of the reasons I switched. I just wish that more schools would consider macs as an option!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 23, 2003)

Awesome. Could you send some links to something that is in Irish .. or teach some practical Irish .. (like classics .. "i love you" "i love my mac"  "one more beer, please" etc) ?


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 23, 2003)

I know a few good phrases myself but I'll have a look for a decent site. Irish can be difficult to pronounce though! 
I love my mac would be something like the following...
Táim i ngrá le mo Mac!
or
Taitníonn mo Mac go mór mór liom
or
Gráim mo Mac níos mó ná na realtaí sa spéir
The last one means I love my mac more than the stars in the sky!

Another beer please= piúnt nua mas é do thoil é (a new pint please!)
or even better:
deoch uisce beatha do díreach= a drink of the water of life now! Water of life (uisce beatha) is whiskey!!!
Good chat up lines!!
Níl tú pósta, an bhfuil?= You're not married, are you?
Tá do shúile níos goirme ná an fharraige: your eyes are bluer than the ocean..
If none of the above are successful
 use "póg mo thóin"= kiss my ar*@

Try http://www.beo.ie/ to see a general interest site, has lots of current affairs and stories relating to Irish language


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks Hulk, it's hard not having my Mom around, especially this time of the year. Not going to go into all the details, but my Mom is in a coma. But again, thanks and I'm glad people like my little creations.

My Mom would be so proud. 

*And... nice desktops everyone.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> I don't consider this desktop to be complete, still a few minor tweaks here and there, but here ya go...
> 
> http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/Mya_1.jpg
> 
> Happy Holidays...


Wow... that is so low-quality...

Gia, what's the little fruit icon in your Dock?  Nice BG, though. 

Bandit, you need to get a girlfriend.  Hehe, J/K... I need to get a girlfriend. 

I guess I should post my desktop (finally! ), so here it is...


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 24, 2003)

Here's mine, for the moment. I designed both these desktops, but I don't know which to choose. I mean, I like them both, but I dunno... they are still in progress.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Between the two of them, I prefer the second (broken lines), but I don't like either of them, actually.  I say scrap both and get a cool picture, but if you want something simple and bright like that, use Picture 2.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2003)

That Irish site has some good stuff.. luckily it's bilingual too.

What hppened to your mum, urban ..? 

arden, the fruit icons.. the apple is for notepad. and the orange is for some other application of which i hated the standard logo. the jolt icon is for x11 .. espresso for VLX and so on.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 26, 2003)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> Thanks Hulk, it's hard not having my Mom around, especially this time of the year. Not going to go into all the details, but my Mom is in a coma. But again, thanks and I'm glad people like my little creations.
> 
> My Mom would be so proud.
> 
> *And... nice desktops everyone.



I wish you and your mother -ONLY- the best... Nothing less! ::love::


----------



## dtmdoc (Dec 27, 2003)

desktop snap from my titanium 1 GHz


----------



## wstubbe (Dec 27, 2003)

Just a little something I came up with to match my OS.


----------



## Arden (Dec 28, 2003)

dtmdoc said:
			
		

> desktop snap from my titanium 1 GHz


 Hey, that's cool!  I found a great picture of a Porsche 911 on www.macosr.com which I used for a while.  I even edited it to make it red.


----------

